# Computer Desktop Image



## gmcunni (Oct 9, 2008)

I just set a new background on my PC. 






What background do you have?


----------



## gmcunni (Oct 9, 2008)

This is the background on my MAC:


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 9, 2008)

gmcunni said:


> This is the background on my MAC:



is that West Turbo at A Basin?


----------



## gmcunni (Oct 9, 2008)

deadheadskier said:


> is that West Turbo at A Basin?



nope, want to guess again or should i give you the answer?


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 9, 2008)

gmcunni said:


> nope, want to guess again or should i give you the answer?



I got nuthin' :lol:


----------



## gmcunni (Oct 9, 2008)

deadheadskier said:


> I got nuthin' :lol:



Alpine Meadows /  Estelle Bowl.


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 9, 2008)

gmcunni said:


> Alpine Meadows /  Estelle Bowl.



oddly, if it wasn't what I had guessed, I was thinking the Sierra's.  The trees, dark colored rocks and sierra cement looking snow had me thinking perhaps it was out there.


When did you to Alpine?  What did you think?  Tahoe is high on my list of ski vacay destinations.....


----------



## gmcunni (Oct 10, 2008)

deadheadskier said:


> When did you to Alpine?  What did you think?  Tahoe is high on my list of ski vacay destinations.....



i was there March 2007. LOVED IT!!  i was on business in SF area and drove up to tahoe for 1 night. Got there early enough to night ski @ Squaw.  The mountain was incredible but the skiing stunk. the spring slush froze up and there was no fun to be had. They basically open 1 trail from the tram  station.

Next day I was at Alpine Meadows @ 8 AM. skied pretty much non-stop until they closed. it was a phenomenal day.   I'd go back there in a second.  Drove to Sacramento and took a red-eye home.  

Stayed in a cheap but clean hotel in Truckee. they were nice enough to let me come back at the end of day (after checkout) to take a shower before heading home.


----------



## hardline (Oct 10, 2008)

i dont have a desktop images. they slow down the computer. i keep my interface like a model t.


----------



## mondeo (Oct 10, 2008)

I need to get a copy of my work wallpaper, but it's a collage of Jennifer Heil, Outer Limits, Johnny Moseley, and Dale Begg Smith.

Not skiing related, but I think pretty cool still, is my wallpaper at home:


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Oct 10, 2008)

mondeo said:


> I need to get a copy of my work wallpaper, but it's a collage of Jennifer Heil, Outer Limits, Johnny Moseley, and Dale Begg Smith.
> 
> Not skiing related, but I think pretty cool still, is my wallpaper at home:



That photo was taken by a guy on another forum I frequent.  Did you check out the rest od the pics on his site?  Plus the fly by of them breaking the sound barrier?


----------



## Glenn (Oct 10, 2008)

Both work and home: trail pics of Mt. Snow. Big surprise.


----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (Oct 10, 2008)

For me it's not yet ski season, so I have this shot from a calm Lake Placid morning on my desktop:


----------



## WJenness (Oct 10, 2008)

hardline said:


> i dont have a desktop images. they slow down the computer. i keep my interface like a model t.



+1

-w


----------



## bvibert (Oct 10, 2008)

I have the same pictures of my kids on both home and work computer.  The only problem is that I hardly ever see it since I have a bunch of windows open all the time.  Last night when I saw this thread I had to minimize a few to remind myself of what my desktop was....


----------



## Greg (Oct 10, 2008)

You're killing me with all the cord, Gary. I thought you were one of "us".


----------



## Kerovick (Oct 10, 2008)

Here's mine, I have 3 monitors side by side.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Oct 10, 2008)

Summer screen = Picture of "the Queen of the Hop" sitting on our dock @ Bolton Landing , Lake George

Winter picture varies : 1 =me and my family skiing  at various mtns  2= riding the lifts in a blizzard  3= me and the Queen on the top of the Mtn  on a blubird day


----------



## gmcunni (Oct 10, 2008)

Greg said:


> You're killing me with all the cord, Gary.



the irony is my new desktop (that first picture)  is poached from a place known for poor grooming, one of your favorite mountains i think.


----------



## bvibert (Oct 10, 2008)

gmcunni said:


> the irony is my new desktop (that first picture)  is poached from a place known for poor grooming, one of your favorite mountains i think.



I wouldn't say their grooming is poor, they just choose not to excessively groom everything.  Their groomed terrain is actually quite good, if that's your thing.  When I was last there they were grooming a bunch of the trails in anticipation of a big weekend starting the next day.  Hitting the fresh cord on the runouts back to the lift was very nice.


----------



## MichaelJ (Oct 10, 2008)

It changes every minute, cycling through a few hundred of my best shots from hiking and skiing trips. At this moment, it's from August, looking down the West Mountain Chair at Sugarloaf as we hiked up.


----------



## highpeaksdrifter (Oct 10, 2008)

This is mine right now, I change it from time to time.


----------



## gmcunni (Oct 10, 2008)

bvibert said:


> I wouldn't say their grooming is poor, they just choose not to excessively groom everything.



fair enough, "poor" was a poor choice of words.  

"a place not known for their grooming and prefer to leave things natural" might be a better way to say it.


----------



## bvibert (Oct 10, 2008)

gmcunni said:


> fair enough, "poor" was a poor choice of words.
> 
> "a place not known for their grooming and prefer to leave things natural" might be a better way to say it.



That I can agree with.


----------



## 4aprice (Oct 10, 2008)

Not mine but my wife has the most beautiful picture of The Mount Washington Hotel and Presidential Range taken from Bretton Woods on her laptop.  What suprises me is the amount of people who think it was taken somewhere in the Rockies.

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## prisnah (Oct 10, 2008)

I switch between these dependent on mood and time of year...


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 10, 2008)

highpeaksdrifter said:


> This is mine right now, I change it from time to time.



????

On the left side of the image, what is the narrow strip to the right of what appears to be a wide trail?  Is that the lift line for the summit quad?  It doesn't appear on the trail map.  Skiable?


----------



## Greg (Oct 10, 2008)

prisnah said:


>



Major droolage.


----------



## jaywbigred (Oct 10, 2008)

Not skiing related yet:






I usually wait til I've actually been skiing before switching over, to prevent ski jones from exploding my head. That, and waiting for a nationally embarassing shalacking of my Buckeyes making me tuck my tail btwn my legs and meekly make the change so as not to remind me of said patheticness...


----------



## highpeaksdrifter (Oct 10, 2008)

deadheadskier said:


> ????
> 
> On the left side of the image, what is the narrow strip to the right of what appears to be a wide trail?  Is that the lift line for the summit quad?  It doesn't appear on the trail map.  Skiable?



What you thought was a wide trail is the liftline for the summit quad. To lookers right of that is a power line that is not skiable.

Well.....I shouldn't say not skiable. I'm sure there are members of the S.I.E. that could rip it up.


----------



## SnowRider (Oct 10, 2008)

My House after the Valentines Day Blizzard -


----------



## downhill04 (Oct 10, 2008)

My summer toy


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Oct 10, 2008)

Valentino Rossi(46) making a pass for the lead(off road at that) through the corkscrew at the Moto GP race in Laguna Seca.


----------



## 4aprice (Oct 10, 2008)

downhill04 said:


> My summer toy



Nice.  I have one too.  A sure sign winter coming is its getting shrink wrapped tomorrow.

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## prisnah (Oct 10, 2008)

Greg said:


> Major droolage.



Winter Park was absolutely going off that week.


----------



## highpeaksdrifter (Oct 10, 2008)

*Of course when I want to get mad stezzy stocked for skiing I use this as my desktop:*


----------



## mondeo (Oct 10, 2008)

Hawkshot99 said:


> That photo was taken by a guy on another forum I frequent.  Did you check out the rest od the pics on his site?  Plus the fly by of them breaking the sound barrier?



Yeah, he's got some pretty good shots.

This one, though, is by far my favorite. A single shock wave is sorta neat, but all the little shock waves formed in the transonic regime is just plain awesome.


----------



## thinnmann (Oct 10, 2008)

My 1978 still ridable Panasonic DX-2000 double-butted steel/Shimano components/campy wheels commuting machine!


----------



## RootDKJ (Oct 10, 2008)

I saw this in a magazine about 10 years ago and found it as an inspiration to keep on achieving no matter what level of success you have obtained.  It's been by desktop for a long time now.  Ocasionally, I'll put up a awesome ski photo, but it always come back to this.





I had just got my first IT job and was really impressed with the SCSI interface document scanner we had.  LOL


----------



## mondeo (Oct 10, 2008)

RootDKJ said:


> I had just got my first IT job and was really impressed with the SCSI interface document scanner we had.  LOL



I'd be really impressed if my group got rid of the SCSI interface document scanner we still have, mid-90s beige and all. The SCSI card that's needed for the computer probably costs more than a new scanner would.


----------



## RootDKJ (Oct 10, 2008)

Yeah.  We had this HP scanner, with an auto document feeder.  Really nice at the time.  We also had a Smart & Friendly 4X CD-R burner on the SCSI chain.  Good times.


----------



## ctenidae (Oct 11, 2008)

Italy. And my wife.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Oct 11, 2008)

I don't have anything..just the red Compaq screen that came with my computer..I'm always surfing the net so I never see my desktop..


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Oct 11, 2008)

highpeaksdrifter said:


> *Of course when I want to get mad stezzy stocked for skiing I use this as my desktop:*



Nice...I assume you're a GSS groupie..


----------



## millerm277 (Oct 12, 2008)

My background is...The Wall@Kirkwood.


----------



## Geoff (Oct 12, 2008)

I have the uncompressed version of this shot from Chile in August.


----------



## k2 four (Oct 13, 2008)

my 9 year old, who makes me look like ass on skis

View attachment 1824


----------



## k2 four (Oct 13, 2008)

how do you make the picture larger in the post?


----------



## bvibert (Oct 13, 2008)

k2 four said:


> how do you make the picture larger in the post?



I don't think you can if you upload it as an attachment.  Upload it to the * AZ Gallery* or another website that allows you to link to photos stored on it and you can include the full size picture in a post using the img tags, ex; [img]http://your.picture.url[/img].  Just make sure the picture isn't too big or it makes reading the thread kind of a pain.


----------



## thetrailboss (Oct 13, 2008)

Home computer:  a pic of the Dawn Patrol at Burke.  

Work:  the GF and I at my Bar Installation Ceremony.


----------



## Puck it (Oct 13, 2008)

This is mine from the Spiney Chutes at Alta and a fresh 20".


----------



## aveski2000 (Oct 13, 2008)

Taken 4/17/2008. It was an epic spring day. We had the mountain to ourselves.


----------



## Plowboy (Oct 14, 2008)




----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Oct 14, 2008)

Puck it said:


> This is mine from the Spiney Chutes at Alta and a fresh 20".



That's 20 inches????  Must have been after it got tracked out..


----------



## Puck it (Oct 14, 2008)

Fresh 20" that morning.  It was in the late afternoon. We worked our way over there . We started at the Wildcat chair in the morning. Also got stuck in traffic getting into the LCC.


----------



## Marc (Oct 15, 2008)

From the Chic Choc trip last year.


----------



## severine (Oct 15, 2008)

I should really change mine...


----------



## ERJ-145CA (Oct 15, 2008)

Right now my desktop is a trail map of Bromley.  Also my screen saver cycles through a bunch of trail maps.


----------



## Paul (Oct 15, 2008)




----------



## Marc (Oct 15, 2008)

Paul, your desktop is set up similarly to mine, with the task bar vertically oriented.  Everyone makes fun of me for it, but it's so much less annoything seeing all the open windows, isn't it?  Yay pseudo efficiency.


----------



## bvibert (Oct 15, 2008)

Paul said:


>



You have an advertisement on your desktop?  That sucks...


----------



## bvibert (Oct 15, 2008)

Marc said:


> Paul, your desktop is set up similarly to mine, with the task bar vertically oriented.  Everyone makes fun of me for it, but it's so much less annoything seeing all the open windows, isn't it?  Yay pseudo efficiency.



I've tried the vertical taskbar thing, but just couldn't get into it...  I have mine on the bottom, expanded out to 3 rows.


----------



## RootDKJ (Oct 15, 2008)

I'm gonna give this a try.  Do you auto-hide your taskbar or not?


----------



## awf170 (Oct 15, 2008)

Marc said:


> From the Chic Choc trip last year.



Ski jones now = 10.  

BTW, are you coming to the work day this weekend?


----------



## mondeo (Oct 15, 2008)

Marc said:


> Paul, your desktop is set up similarly to mine, with the task bar vertically oriented. Everyone makes fun of me for it, but it's so much less annoything seeing all the open windows, isn't it? Yay pseudo efficiency.


 
I'm vertical as well, but on the left. I hate grouped icons; it's not that uncommon to have 3-4 folders, a couple internet explorer instances going, a couple command prompts, some Exceed stuff running, a couple Powerpoints, a spreadsheet, Outlook, and a couple emails. Going the 3-4 horizontal rows I'd need would take up too much space; with engineering stuff I can never have too much space on the screen. I just need an icon and a letter, and one click to activate the window I want. No clicking on the folder icon, and then picking the folder I want. It's just annoying.

The other nice thing is that with a laptop or my widescreen monitor at home, the side taskbar is a sorta out of the way.


----------



## Paul (Oct 15, 2008)

Marc said:


> Paul, your desktop is set up similarly to mine, with the task bar vertically oriented.  Everyone makes fun of me for it, but it's so much less annoything seeing all the open windows, isn't it?  Yay pseudo efficiency.





mondeo said:


> I'm vertical as well, but on the left. I hate grouped icons; it's not that uncommon to have 3-4 folders, a couple internet explorer instances going, a couple command prompts, some Exceed stuff running, a couple Powerpoints, a spreadsheet, Outlook, and a couple emails. Going the 3-4 horizontal rows I'd need would take up too much space; with engineering stuff I can never have too much space on the screen. I just need an icon and a letter, and one click to activate the window I want. No clicking on the folder icon, and then picking the folder I want. It's just annoying.
> 
> The other nice thing is that with a laptop or my widescreen monitor at home, the side taskbar is a sorta out of the way.



Great minds and all that....



bvibert said:


> You have an advertisement on your desktop?  That sucks...


I work for at&t.


----------



## bvibert (Oct 15, 2008)

mondeo said:


> I'm vertical as well, but on the left. I hate grouped icons; it's not that uncommon to have 3-4 folders, a couple internet explorer instances going, a couple command prompts, some Exceed stuff running, a couple Powerpoints, a spreadsheet, Outlook, and a couple emails. Going the 3-4 horizontal rows I'd need would take up too much space; with engineering stuff I can never have too much space on the screen. I just need an icon and a letter, and one click to activate the window I want. No clicking on the folder icon, and then picking the folder I want. It's just annoying.
> 
> The other nice thing is that with a laptop or my widescreen monitor at home, the side taskbar is a sorta out of the way.



I definitely agree with the grouped icon thing, that annoys the carp out of me.

You guys are definitely making me think of trying my taskbar on the side again.  I think I'm just too used to having it on the bottom that it messed with me too much.  There are times at work when even the 3 rows gets too filled up and it's hard to tell what's what.  I usually have several explorer windows open, some emails, excel sheets and several LabVIEW windows (sometimes dozens).


----------



## MichaelJ (Oct 16, 2008)

I have the MacOS dock on the left-hand side instead of the bottom as well. With a widescreen monitor, I have more real estate to spare on the left and right than the top and bottom, and it works well. I imagine Windows would be similar.


----------



## Marc (Oct 16, 2008)

mondeo said:


> I'm vertical as well, but on the left. I hate grouped icons; it's not that uncommon to have 3-4 folders, a couple internet explorer instances going, a couple command prompts, some Exceed stuff running, a couple Powerpoints, a spreadsheet, Outlook, and a couple emails. Going the 3-4 horizontal rows I'd need would take up too much space; with engineering stuff I can never have too much space on the screen. I just need an icon and a letter, and one click to activate the window I want. No clicking on the folder icon, and then picking the folder I want. It's just annoying.
> 
> The other nice thing is that with a laptop or my widescreen monitor at home, the side taskbar is a sorta out of the way.



I'm on the left as well.  And to the left of that I have my laptop open in the docking station for keeping Outlook maximized and also for other dual monitor uses.  So much easier when looking and comparing several blueprints for the same model, or file organizing and such.

RootDKJ- no, don't hid the taskbar.

Also, most of the stuff under the start menu (my computer, control panel, etc) I set up as menus, rather than windows.


----------



## Marc (Oct 16, 2008)

awf170 said:


> Ski jones now = 10.



I actually am helping Meredith finish her change over to her new bike frame.  Plus I figured with the cost of gas and food and whatnot, the free pass is barely worth it, as fun as it was to do last year.

Also I have to finish the conversion of rusty old manure spreader to wood wagon so I'm ready to haul wood when I fire up my new woodstove for the first time the weekend after this one...

Yeah, I know, you're probably going to get your panties all up in a bunch about this too.


----------



## from_the_NEK (Oct 16, 2008)

bvibert said:


> I definitely agree with the grouped icon thing, that annoys the carp out of me.



??? Did you eat carp for breakfast :lol:


----------



## from_the_NEK (Oct 16, 2008)

Current Desktop -







Desktop for next week -


----------



## fixedgrip16 (Oct 16, 2008)

Just curious. . .  Snowbird--- Gad 2 in the valley?


----------



## bvibert (Oct 16, 2008)

from_the_NEK said:


> ??? Did you eat carp for breakfast :lol:



:lol: Nice catch on the typo.

That picture really disturbs me for some reason.


----------



## severine (Oct 16, 2008)

from_the_NEK said:


> ??? Did you eat carp for breakfast :lol:





bvibert said:


> :lol: Nice catch on the typo.
> 
> That picture really disturbs me for some reason.


Is it just me, or is that fisherman looking lovingly at the fish...and the fish has a "help me!!!!!" look on its face?


----------



## billski (Oct 16, 2008)

*mine*

I've had this for quite a while.  If you stare at it long enough, you transcend.  It makes working with computers a lot easier


----------



## bvibert (Oct 16, 2008)

severine said:


> Is it just me, or is that fisherman looking lovingly at the fish...and the fish has a "help me!!!!!" look on its face?



He definitely has a creepy look on his face.  If I were the fish I'd have the same look on my face.


----------



## Greg (Oct 16, 2008)

bvibert said:


> He definitely has a creepy look on his face.  If I were the fish I'd have the same look on my face.



To that guy, there's a reason that fish's mouth is shaped that way. :-o


----------



## bvibert (Oct 16, 2008)

Greg said:


> To that guy, there's a reason that fish's mouth is shaped that way. :-o



I'm glad I'm not the only one who thought that...


----------



## severine (Oct 16, 2008)

Might be a bit toothy


----------



## awf170 (Oct 16, 2008)

Marc said:


> I actually am helping Meredith finish her change over to her new bike frame.  Plus I figured with the cost of gas and food and whatnot, the free pass is barely worth it, as fun as it was to do last year.
> 
> Also I have to finish the conversion of rusty old manure spreader to wood wagon so I'm ready to haul wood when I fire up my new woodstove for the first time the weekend after this one...
> 
> Yeah, I know, you're probably going to get your panties all up in a bunch about this too.




lame...


----------



## Marc (Oct 16, 2008)

awf170 said:


> lame...



The wood wagon is actually important.  An uninsulated 3500 sq ft house with old, drafty windows would be ridiculously expensive to heat with oil alone.

Unless I can send you half the oil bill to pay.  Then I'll definitely come with you on Saturday...


----------



## gmcunni (Nov 2, 2008)

updated my laptop with a new background today.


----------



## Jonni (Nov 2, 2008)

Well, this whole background thing depends highly on the computer as well as which monitor on said computer that I am using. 

Many of you have seen this background before:





I also have these:

























All images have been shrunk for your viewing pleasure.


----------



## Glenn (Nov 2, 2008)

Very cool! I like the shots with the lifts in them! You've certainly given me some ideas for some pics to take this upcoming season. Thanks!


----------



## Sky (Nov 2, 2008)

How about a pic from the gondola?

http://forums.alpinezone.com/gallery/showphoto.php/photo/56/cat/508

This is my latest background.  Works out great with what little I keep on the desktop view.


----------



## bvibert (Nov 3, 2008)

Jonni said:


>



Cool picture!


----------



## bvibert (Nov 3, 2008)

Sky said:


> How about a pic from the gondola?
> 
> http://forums.alpinezone.com/gallery/showphoto.php/photo/56/cat/508
> 
> This is my latest background.  Works out great with what little I keep on the desktop view.



That looks like the view from the Cannon tram.  A great view it is!


----------



## rachelv (Nov 3, 2008)

I've got a bunch I go back and forth between...

View from the top of Chip's Run at Snowbird:





Some random aspens at The Canyons:





Baldy Chute!!!





Full-sized versions plus a few more are here.


----------



## skibum9995 (Nov 3, 2008)

I won't use a skiing pic until I got my first day in. It's too hard to look at. I use hiking pics during the off season. Here is my current one.


----------



## Sky (Nov 3, 2008)

skibum9995 said:


> I won't use a skiing pic until I got my first day in. It's too hard to look at. I use hiking pics during the off season. Here is my current one.



WHOA!!  I've got vertigo from looking at that pic.

...and yes, the Cannon tram.  Great view.  Just before you go over the cornice.  Amazing what a short distance it is from the bas of Cannon to the toe-of slope of Jefferson!


----------



## gores95 (Nov 3, 2008)

I found this wallpaper on Ifyouski.com.  Pretty cool.


----------



## SkiingInABlueDream (Nov 4, 2008)

from_the_NEK said:


> Desktop for next week -



This is a great picture!  Where is it?


----------



## gmcunni (Nov 6, 2008)

changed my laptop background today, trying to chase the rainy day blues away...


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Nov 6, 2008)

skibum9995 said:


> I won't use a skiing pic until I got my first day in. It's too hard to look at. I use hiking pics during the off season. Here is my current one.



Awesome shot!!!!


----------



## gmcunni (Nov 8, 2008)

updated my laptop background again.


----------



## Clarkl23 (Nov 8, 2008)

*Aspen Wallpaper*

Here's mine from backside of Aspen Mountain.


----------



## hrstrat57 (Nov 8, 2008)

mondeo, that is a sick pic....

luv the angels, outstanding!


----------



## mondeo (Nov 10, 2008)

My work background now:





What it was last year, and what it's going back to now that I've found the picture again:


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 6, 2010)

new background today (stole it from a website)


----------



## bvibert (Jan 6, 2010)

gmcunni said:


> new background today (stole it from a website)



Nice!


----------



## chrisrunsi (Jan 6, 2010)

still have to think warm


----------



## drjeff (Jan 6, 2010)

This is the desktop image on my main computer at home






My others have random pics of my kids playing in the snow or skiing


----------



## andyzee (Jan 6, 2010)

My background, but I usually have so many apps open I don't see it anyway.


----------



## severine (Jan 6, 2010)

Here's mine:


----------



## riverc0il (Jan 6, 2010)

A better quality and less cropped version of this:


----------



## riverc0il (Jan 6, 2010)

A better quality and less cropped version of this:


----------



## Clarkl23 (Feb 23, 2010)

My current one from last years Jackson Hole trip.View attachment 3321


----------



## gmcunni (Dec 29, 2011)

updated mine today


----------



## carbonXshell (Dec 31, 2011)




----------



## Smellytele (Dec 31, 2011)

Cannon Trail map


----------



## Nick (Dec 31, 2011)

I'm using the Windows 7 Skiing Theme

Sent from my Transformer TF101 using Tapatalk


----------



## ski_resort_observer (Dec 31, 2011)

Clarkl23 said:


> My current one from last years Jackson Hole trip.View attachment 3321



Nice pic of Cody Peak


----------



## o3jeff (Jan 1, 2012)

carbonXshell said:


>



That's some quality cord right there!


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 11, 2012)

updated mine last night


----------



## bvibert (Jan 11, 2012)

gmcunni said:


> updated mine last night



Weak... Chopped up crud...  Where's the cord??


----------



## MV Frank (Jan 11, 2012)

This is a shot I took from harmony bowl at whistler a couple years ago...still my desktop background


----------



## St. Bear (Jan 12, 2012)

I had this for the past few months...





...but this thread has inspired me to change it up, so I'm currently wasting time at work scrolling through Google Images.


----------



## St. Bear (Aug 8, 2014)

Changed my desktop wallpaper again.


----------



## Smellytele (Aug 8, 2014)




----------



## thetrailboss (Aug 8, 2014)




----------



## mbedle (Aug 8, 2014)




----------



## skiNEwhere (Aug 12, 2014)

I have a picture of a trail map every week. 2 weeks ago it was telluride, last week it was Jackson hole, this week it is Revelstoke


----------



## MadMadWorld (Aug 12, 2014)

thetrailboss said:


>



Why does the groomer have to photo bomb the shot?


----------



## BeefyBoy50 (Aug 12, 2014)

Never been to whistler in the winter but I always wanted to, and I also really like blue.
Here's the picture
then i have a snowbird picture (not one I've taken, just found)
and last but not least a sick big sky picture


----------



## BeefyBoy50 (Aug 12, 2014)

Having just posted these I realized unfortunately that none of them are east coast so I'll show my current phone screensaver which is a picture I took at Lake Chateaugay in the northern ADK just two weeks ago


----------



## Tin (Aug 12, 2014)

The GF...


----------



## Smellytele (Aug 13, 2014)

Tin said:


> The GF...



Kind of useless without an actual picture


----------



## gmcunni (Aug 13, 2014)

not in ski mode yet, tho i am wearing a Ski Sundown T-shirt


----------



## Abubob (Aug 13, 2014)

My screen for now:



Pow Line by Bob Misu, on Flickr


----------



## MadMadWorld (Aug 13, 2014)

Abubob said:


> My screen for now:
> 
> 
> 
> Pow Line by Bob Misu, on Flickr



The trail that that provides the most coreshots.


----------



## Abubob (Aug 13, 2014)

MadMadWorld said:


> The trail that that provides the most coreshots.



I can well imagine that would be the case early season or low snow year. Last March - not so bad.


----------



## St. Bear (Aug 13, 2014)

Abubob said:


> I can well imagine that would be the case early season or low snow year. Last March - not so bad.



I'm terrible at this game.  Where is that?


----------



## skiNEwhere (Aug 13, 2014)

Jay peak


----------



## Abubob (Aug 13, 2014)

St. Bear said:


> I'm terrible at this game.  Where is that?



Power Line at Jay Peak looking at the new Stateside Hotel. March 2014


----------



## St. Bear (Aug 13, 2014)

Ah.  I should know that view better.  A few years ago, I lost a ski on that trail for about an hour, maybe an hour and a half.


----------



## Abubob (Aug 13, 2014)

St. Bear said:


> Ah.  I should know that view better.  A few years ago, I lost a ski on that trail for about an hour, maybe an hour and a half.



Did it look like this?



Ski tip by Bob Misu, on Flickr

Maybe I should make this my screen.


----------



## skiNEwhere (Aug 13, 2014)

At least you didn't throw your ski off a cliff


----------



## St. Bear (Aug 13, 2014)

Abubob said:


> Did it look like this?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Haha, it kind of did, except that it was tucked underneath a bush, not unlike the one in your original pic.


----------



## SIKSKIER (Aug 13, 2014)

I have these 2 I use to remind me how deep it gets in the Monashee in BC.We came down the mountain in a cat from 4 days of catskiing to try and find our vehicle.After 1/2 hour we found it.


----------



## skiNEwhere (Aug 13, 2014)

SIKSKIER said:


> I have these 2 I use to remind me how deep it gets in the Monashee in BC.We came down the mountain in a cat from 4 days of catskiing to try and find our vehicle.After 1/2 hour we found it.



Wow!! That's an acceptable "problem" in my book


----------



## SIKSKIER (Aug 13, 2014)

Oops,forgot the 2nd.After an hour we finally got to where the cat could pull us out.


----------



## thetrailboss (Mar 24, 2015)

Bump.  

Here are some great skiing backgrounds/wallpapers that I have used recently.  

My current one:  



My last one from Deer Valley:



Other good ones I have used:

Deer Valley



Sugarloaf



Snowbird


----------



## thetrailboss (Mar 24, 2015)

Sundance:



Whiteface Groomer Porn:


----------



## LoafSkier19 (Mar 24, 2015)

Here's my current background. Pretty sure it was taken near the Stratton Brook Hut


----------



## thetrailboss (Mar 24, 2015)

LoafSkier19 said:


> Here's my current background. Pretty sure it was taken near the Stratton Brook Hut



Schweet.  Looks like an updated version of this classic kick-ass photo:


----------



## Jcb890 (Mar 26, 2015)

Here is what I have currently.  It is a 3-part photo of Jeremy Jones' descent in the Himalayas.  It is in his movie "Higher" and was used for Transworld Snowboarding's cover.

The overall view is for my laptop (#1) then there is one of him riding a spine, not quite at the highest peak (#2) and then farthest right is him descending from the highest peak and I believe this is the photo that was used for the Transworld Snowboarding cover (#3).


----------



## drjeff (Mar 26, 2015)

My current one:






I just happened upon the snow reporter at Mount Snow on Monday morning as he was taking some pictures for their FB page and main web page


----------



## Jcb890 (Mar 26, 2015)

drjeff said:


> My current one:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Great photo!


----------



## Jcb890 (Mar 26, 2015)

thetrailboss said:


> Bump.
> 
> Here are some great skiing backgrounds/wallpapers that I have used recently.
> 
> ...



Did you take these?  I really like the one with the macro focus on the corduroy and sunset in the background.


----------



## thetrailboss (Mar 26, 2015)

Jcb890 said:


> Did you take these?  I really like the one with the macro focus on the corduroy and sunset in the background.



I can't take credit for them.  They are online from the respective resorts and their FB pages.


----------



## Jcb890 (Mar 26, 2015)

thetrailboss said:


> I can't take credit for them.  They are online from the respective resorts and their FB pages.



Oh okay.  Awesome photos still though.

I always love seeing photos that people take.  I'm no photography buff, but I appreciate it.  I saw a guy riding at Mount Snow last week with what looked like a pretty nice camera.  Had a big telephoto lens on it and everything.  He just had it on a lanyard around his neck.  I would be worried about falling and breaking my nice camera while boarding!


----------



## skiMEbike (Mar 26, 2015)

Here's mine...Showcasing my favorite trails


----------



## Jcb890 (Mar 26, 2015)

skiMEbike said:


> Here's mine...Showcasing my favorite trails
> 
> View attachment 16288



Great photo!  I'll be the noob who asks which mountain that's a picture of.:-D


----------



## thetrailboss (Mar 26, 2015)

Jcb890 said:


> Great photo!  I'll be the noob who asks which mountain that's a picture of.:-D



No guess?  Hint: think Maine.


----------



## Jcb890 (Mar 26, 2015)

thetrailboss said:


> No guess?  Hint: think Maine.



I assumed Maine and assumed Sunday River, but didn't want to assume.


----------



## thetrailboss (Mar 26, 2015)

Jcb890 said:


> I assumed Maine and assumed Sunday River, but didn't want to assume.



:lol:  Other Maine mountain....the former arch rival of Sunday River.


----------



## Jcb890 (Mar 26, 2015)

thetrailboss said:


> :lol:  Other Maine mountain....the former arch rival of Sunday River.



Uhhhhhh Sugarloaf?


----------



## Jully (Mar 26, 2015)

Only lift serviced above treeline in new england!


----------



## Not Sure (Mar 26, 2015)

Rime ice close up ,From the Mount washington Observatory home page a few years ago .


----------



## thetrailboss (Mar 26, 2015)

Jcb890 said:


> Uhhhhhh Sugarloaf?



Bingo


----------



## Jcb890 (Mar 26, 2015)

thetrailboss said:


> Bingo



I've never been.  That looks friggin' awesome!


----------



## thetrailboss (Mar 26, 2015)

Jcb890 said:


> I've never been.  That looks friggin' awesome!



Be sure to go to the AlpineZone Summit if it is there again next year.  It is a frickin awesome mountain.


----------



## Jcb890 (Mar 26, 2015)

thetrailboss said:


> Be sure to go to the AlpineZone Summit if it is there again next year.  It is a frickin awesome mountain.



I just found this site back in February.  I took a handful of years off from snowboarding, but have gotten back into it this season.  I look forward to being active on here and perhaps next year I'll join you guys for the AlpineZone Summit next season.


----------



## thetrailboss (Mar 26, 2015)

Jcb890 said:


> I just found this site back in February.  I took a handful of years off from snowboarding, but have gotten back into it this season.  I look forward to being active on here and perhaps next year I'll join you guys for the AlpineZone Summit next season.



Cool.  It is nice having you here!


----------



## Jcb890 (Mar 26, 2015)

thetrailboss said:


> Cool.  It is nice having you here!



Thanks!  For mostly skiers you guys seem pretty nice! :lol::beer:


----------



## steamboat1 (Mar 26, 2015)

Jcb890 said:


> Thanks!  For mostly skiers you guys seem pretty nice! :lol::beer:


You seem like a douche boarder.


----------



## moresnow (Mar 26, 2015)

Jcb890 said:


> Thanks!  For mostly skiers you guys seem pretty nice! :lol::beer:





steamboat1 said:


> You seem like a douche boarder.



Problem solved!


----------



## BenedictGomez (Mar 26, 2015)

My current desktop pic is a photo I took of this hill that not many posters here would recognize.


----------



## drjeff (Mar 26, 2015)

Jcb890 said:


> Great photo!



Thanks!  I actually wasn't going to ski that trail that run, but riding up the lift, I passed the snow reporter lying on his belly with his board on and an un-gloved hand on the camera (as my full face mask alludes too, it was COLD Monday AM - about 0 at the summit with a 20-30mph wind!!) so I felt bad for him freezing there on the snow waiting for a skier or rider to go by and just took off towards him trying to make some decent turns so he could at least get to put his glove back on!!


----------



## darent (Mar 26, 2015)

BenedictGomez said:


> My current desktop pic is a photo I took of this hill that not many posters here would recognize.


Perfect Northern Ski Area-  Indiana ?


----------



## Jcb890 (Mar 26, 2015)

steamboat1 said:


> You seem like a douche boarder.



Yikes tough crowd.  I figured the emoticons would make it obvious I was joking about the skier thing.  My mother and brother both ski.


----------



## Jcb890 (Mar 26, 2015)

drjeff said:


> Thanks!  I actually wasn't going to ski that trail that run, but riding up the lift, I passed the snow reporter lying on his belly with his board on and an un-gloved hand on the camera (as my full face mask alludes too, it was COLD Monday AM - about 0 at the summit with a 20-30mph wind!!) so I felt bad for him freezing there on the snow waiting for a skier or rider to go by and just took off towards him trying to make some decent turns so he could at least get to put his glove back on!!



I wonder if I saw the same person on Sunday over on the Sunbrook side.  He was a boarder with a nice looking camera and he stopped a couple times to shoot.


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 26, 2015)

Steamboat isn't joking.  He's admitted several times to disliking snowboarders.   nice guy


----------



## thetrailboss (Mar 26, 2015)

BenedictGomez said:


> My current desktop pic is a photo I took of this hill that not many posters here would recognize.



Is that Plattekill?


----------



## steamboat1 (Mar 26, 2015)

thetrailboss said:


> Is that Plattekill?


yes


----------



## steamboat1 (Mar 26, 2015)

deadheadskier said:


> Steamboat isn't joking.  He's admitted several times to disliking snowboarders.   nice guy


Who asked you?


----------



## Cannonball (Mar 27, 2015)

steamboat1 said:


> You seem like a douche boarder.



Post of the year!  Never have 6 words so defined an individual.


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 27, 2015)

BenedictGomez said:


> My current desktop pic is a photo I took of this hill that not many posters here would recognize.



Great picture  I personally like one showing how steeps from beginner trail to the right.


----------



## vcunning (Mar 27, 2015)

Courtesy of a Mount Snow Photographer friend . . . likely the same guy that took DrJeff's photo.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Mar 27, 2015)

ScottySkis said:


> Great picture  I personally like one showing how steeps from beginner trail to the right.



Not that, but this shows some steepness.


----------



## Jcb890 (Mar 27, 2015)

Cannonball said:


> Post of the year!  Never have 6 words so defined an individual.



Thanks for the kind welcome guys.  I'm glad to be part of such a welcoming and open-minded group of people!:beer:


----------



## drjeff (Mar 27, 2015)

Jcb890 said:


> I wonder if I saw the same person on Sunday over on the Sunbrook side.  He was a boarder with a nice looking camera and he stopped a couple times to shoot.



Probably was.  He's been taking some good action shots all season


----------



## Jcb890 (Mar 27, 2015)

drjeff said:


> Probably was.  He's been taking some good action shots all season



I saw him while I was on the lift.  Maybe I'll see him again this weekend.  I just remember thinking to myself "wow, that looks like a nice and expensive camera, I'd be afraid to fall while riding and break it."

Do you have a season pass at Mount Snow?  I was debating it, but they're so pricey for people over 26!


----------



## SIKSKIER (Mar 27, 2015)

Since this is bumped I'll show my latest desktop.


----------



## rocks860 (Mar 27, 2015)

BenedictGomez said:


> My current desktop pic is a photo I took of this hill that not many posters here would recognize.



Platty?

Edit: sorry page hadn't  refreshed


----------



## drjeff (Mar 27, 2015)

Jcb890 said:


> I saw him while I was on the lift.  Maybe I'll see him again this weekend.  I just remember thinking to myself "wow, that looks like a nice and expensive camera, I'd be afraid to fall while riding and break it."
> 
> Do you have a season pass at Mount Snow?  I was debating it, but they're so pricey for people over 26!



If you count me, my wife and my 2 kids, none of us who fit the 18-26 age demographic for the cheap pass rates, we have 4 season passes in the family.  I wish that the 18-26 pass was the 6-26 pass! Considering that tomorrow will be my 41st day this season at Mount Snow, and I'll probably end up with 49 or 50 days there this season by the time they shut down, as much as I wish that their non 18-26 age range passes were in that 18-26 price range,  I do admit that I am quite happy with the overall value that my pass gives me.  I'll just try and not look too closely at my next VISA bill as it will have my families next years passes on it to take advantage of the by April 30th cheapest pass prices


----------



## drjeff (Mar 27, 2015)

SIKSKIER said:


> Since this is bumped I'll show my latest desktop.



That is one AWESOME picture of Cannon!!


----------



## Jcb890 (Mar 27, 2015)

drjeff said:


> If you count me, my wife and my 2 kids, none of us who fit the 18-26 age demographic for the cheap pass rates, we have 4 season passes in the family.  I wish that the 18-26 pass was the 6-26 pass! Considering that tomorrow will be my 41st day this season at Mount Snow, and I'll probably end up with 49 or 50 days there this season by the time they shut down, as much as I wish that their non 18-26 age range passes were in that 18-26 price range,  I do admit that I am quite happy with the overall value that my pass gives me.  I'll just try and not look too closely at my next VISA bill as it will have my families next years passes on it to take advantage of the by April 30th cheapest pass prices



With that many days, I think you're definitely getting your money's worth!  I really like Mount Snow a lot and it is the closest of the big mountains in New England for me to travel to.  I'm still on the fence about a pass - the Sundays Only one is pretty good value.


----------



## thetrailboss (Mar 27, 2015)

SIKSKIER said:


> Since this is bumped I'll show my latest desktop.



Very nice 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## SIKSKIER (Mar 27, 2015)

If you like that You might like this one Jeff.
<iframe width="560" height="315" src="https://www.youtube.com/embed/8zy6R1_6A58" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## SIKSKIER (Mar 27, 2015)

Not sure what I did wrong with the embed but the link works.


----------



## Jcb890 (Mar 27, 2015)

SIKSKIER said:


> Not sure what I did wrong with the embed but the link works.



Link worked for me.  Very cool shots in that video.  I love the overview shots of the mountains, looks beautiful.


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 27, 2015)

drjeff said:


> That is one AWESOME picture of Cannon!!



is that Cannon? i've never skied there but that picture makes it look smaller than i thought it was


----------



## Domeskier (Mar 27, 2015)

gmcunni said:


> is that Cannon? i've never skied there but that picture makes it look smaller than i thought it was



I haven't skied there either, but now I know why HS up and left for K.


----------



## from_the_NEK (Mar 27, 2015)

I have a rotating set of pictures for my desktop. Narcissistically all pictures I've taken....

Here's a sample of them:


----------



## moresnow (Mar 27, 2015)

from_the_NEK said:


> I have a rotating set of pictures for my desktop. Narcissistically all pictures I've taken....
> 
> Here's a sample of them:



I like the first one the best. 



Oh, sorry. Wrong thread.


----------



## Jcb890 (Mar 27, 2015)

moresnow said:


> I like the first one the best.
> 
> Oh, sorry. Wrong thread.



Agreed. That is a great picture.

Nice work from_the_NEK!
Oh and I checked your website, more nice shots!


----------



## Cannonball (Mar 27, 2015)

Jcb890 said:


> Thanks for the kind welcome guys.  I'm glad to be part of such a welcoming and open-minded group of people!:beer:



Just to be clear, I meant that the douchey comment by Steamboat to you, defined him.


----------



## Jcb890 (Mar 27, 2015)

Cannonball said:


> Just to be clear, I meant that the douchey comment by Steamboat to you, defined him.



Gotcha.  I guess we can still have a beer then, haha.:beer:

I didn't think anyone would actually take offense to my lame skier joke.


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 27, 2015)

He didn't take offense.  He legitimately does not like snowboarders.


----------



## Domeskier (Mar 27, 2015)

deadheadskier said:


> He didn't take offense.  He legitimately does not like snowboarders.



I'm not sure "legitimately" is the right word there...


----------



## Jcb890 (Mar 27, 2015)

deadheadskier said:


> He didn't take offense.  He legitimately does not like snowboarders.





Domeskier said:


> I'm not sure "legitimately" is the right word there...



:lol: its OK


----------



## steamboat1 (Mar 28, 2015)

deadheadskier said:


> He didn't take offense.  He legitimately does not like snowboarders.


You either for that matter.


----------



## skiNEwhere (Apr 1, 2015)

thetrailboss said:


> Bump.
> 
> Here are some great skiing backgrounds/wallpapers that I have used recently.
> 
> Snowbird



That looks like a lot of fun.....is it open and skiable?


----------



## freeski (Apr 2, 2015)

Steamboat1, how did you make your name pink? That's pretty cool.


----------



## St. Bear (Apr 2, 2015)

After cycling through a bunch over the last few months, my new background is this pic that my buddy took of me at Grand Targhee.


----------



## from_the_NEK (Apr 2, 2015)

freeski said:


> Steamboat1, how did you make your name pink? That's pretty cool.



He's in time-out.


----------



## gmcunni (Apr 2, 2015)

from_the_NEK said:


> He's in time-out.



i missed the drama?


----------



## thetrailboss (Apr 2, 2015)

skiNEwhere said:


> That looks like a lot of fun.....is it open and skiable?



That's Mary Ellen Gulch, which is Snowbird's "final frontier" and their current snowcat operation.  This is not open, but Mineral Basin is right over that ridge (and you can see the cat tracks on the upper right side of the photo).  Mineral Basin is open.


----------



## from_the_NEK (Apr 2, 2015)

gmcunni said:


> i missed the drama?


I missed it too.


----------



## Jcb890 (Apr 2, 2015)

from_the_NEK said:


> He's in time-out.





gmcunni said:


> i missed the drama?





from_the_NEK said:


> I missed it too.



I am assuming he did something else other than give me a hard time in this thread, right?  I wouldn't think that would be enough to get a timeout and I didn't complain about it or report his posts or anything like that.


----------



## drjeff (Apr 2, 2015)

Jcb890 said:


> I am assuming he did something else other than give me a hard time in this thread, right?  I wouldn't think that would be enough to get a timeout and I didn't complain about it or report his posts or anything like that.



Probably a situation where it wasn't necessarily anything incredibly terrible recently, but an issue with a "triple secret probation" that the moderators had imposed backchannel....


----------



## skiNEwhere (Apr 2, 2015)

I think he's on timeout due to comments he made in this thread a few days ago, based on other users replies.

His actual comments may have been deleted though.


----------



## benski (Oct 29, 2016)

HP is shipping computers with an awesome default background photo.


----------



## Los (Oct 31, 2016)

benski said:


> HP is shipping computers with an awesome default background photo.
> 
> View attachment 20932



Cool. Did you ask Cortana where it was taken??


----------



## Puck it (Oct 31, 2016)

Los said:


> Cool. Did you ask Cortana where it was taken??


That is Abasin from the pass road.


----------



## Los (Oct 31, 2016)

Puck it said:


> That is Abasin from the pass road.



Ah... you guys are good. Who needs Cortana!


----------



## benski (Oct 31, 2016)

Los said:


> Cool. Did you ask Cortana where it was taken??


I saw it on someone else's computer and at first assumed the person was not a big skiers. I recognized the mountain for pictures of opening day at a basin.


----------



## dlague (Oct 31, 2016)

Puck it said:


> That is Abasin from the pass road.



Very good!  Right after the first sharp bend going up from A Basin!

Our picture from the same spot bu closer to the edge.


----------



## from_the_NEK (Oct 31, 2016)

Current background...


----------



## Abubob (Oct 31, 2016)

Bellissimo!


----------



## tree_skier (Oct 31, 2016)

my current


----------



## SIKSKIER (Nov 3, 2016)

And mine.


----------



## 4aprice (Nov 3, 2016)

SIKSKIER said:


> And mine.



Beautiful Picture. Can actually make out Kinsman Glade.  A classic if ever there was one.

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## Jcb890 (Nov 3, 2016)

SIKSKIER said:


> And mine.



Great photo!  Pardon my ignorance... which resort is that?


----------



## Jully (Nov 3, 2016)

Jcb890 said:


> Great photo!  Pardon my ignorance... which resort is that?



Cannon


----------



## JDMRoma (Nov 3, 2016)

SIKSKIER said:


> And mine.



That's an awesome shot. Good choice for the desktop photo 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## cdskier (Nov 3, 2016)

My desktop background:


----------

